# What's this?



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the reasoning behind this modification? I'm guessing this t-6 was converted to look like a Hellcat perhaps? Was it for a movie? and if so, does anyone know what the movie is called? Cheers.


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd say it was modified to look like a Hellcat. I wonder what the mods did to its handling?

Kiwimac


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

Weird! It does have Hellcat resemblance. Those are French Navy markings, so I am guessing if it were for a movie, it would be some French post war era theme film.


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Jan 29, 2006)

This is not Hellcat neither other French navy plane. It´s rebuild AT-6.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Jarda Rankl said:


> This is not Hellcat neither other French navy plane. It´s rebuild AT-6.



That is what everyone has said. They said it was a Texan modified to look like a Hellcat.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Haha - read the first post, Jarda ... 

_"I'm guessing this t-6 was converted to look like a Hellcat perhaps?"_

See that, posted by Wildcat in the first post.


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry chaps, I not read all first post.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2006)

If it's not a T-6 conversion it's an NA-50 or P-64 depending what side of the fence you're on. Here.....

http://www.daveswarbirds.com/usplanes/aircraft/p-64.htm


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2006)

Good catch, Joe. But there appear to be gear doors on the one pictured in the link that are not in the picture above... Hmmm.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm, I still think she's a modified T-6. Isn't there a P-64 flying around to US somewhere? I'm sure I've seen a picture somewhere.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2006)

Ha look at that, answered my own question. This "P-64" is infact an SNJ-4, another fake! 
Photo is scanned from one of my Classic Wings Magazines. Photo was taken at the CAF Midland Airshow in 2005.


----------



## paaln (Feb 1, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Does anyone know the reasoning behind this modification? I'm guessing this t-6 was converted to look like a Hellcat perhaps? Was it for a movie? and if so, does anyone know what the movie is called? Cheers.



Based on the registration, F-AZHE, visible at the rear, it is a NA-68 P-64, s/n SA 30 79413. It was in the films Dien Bien Phu and Indochine.

http://ajbs.com/Anglais/MuseeGB/NA-68-UKHtml/NA68-Master-UK.htm
http://www.airliners.net/search/photo.search?regsearch=F-AZHE&distinct_entry=true
http://www.jetphotos.net/showphotos.php?regsearch=F-AZHE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_P-64


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for clearing that up mate. Welcome to the site!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2006)

Great first post! Welcome aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks alot man. Good job in finding that.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Feb 7, 2006)

As noted somewhere above, it's a movie bird converted from a T-6/SNJ/Harvard to resemble a French Navy fighter.
It looks like it's supposed to represent a Hellcat.

For any that still have some doubt, it's definitely not a real P-64. Only six were built, being ordered by Thailand under the
North American Aviation model number NA-68. They were similar to an earlier NAA aircraft ordered by Peru; the NA-50A.

While the NA-68s were enroute to Thailand that country was invaded by Japan and the aircraft were held at Hawaii,
ultimately being requisitioned by the US Army and given the designation of P-64 and serials of 41-19082 through 41-19087.

This is a period shot of one of those aircraft...





Bill Larkins photo


Only one P-64 survives today, as part of the EAA's museum in Oshkosh.
This is that aircraft, serial 41-19085, as she appeared in 1970...





Steve Williams photo



Fade to Black...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 8, 2006)

Never heard of the P-64, what was it involved with?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Feb 8, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> Never heard of the P-64, what was it involved with?


They were initially used for advanced fighter training at Luke Field, Arizona and eventually wound up being used as hacks.


Fade to Black...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2006)

The Peruvian air force bought seven of them and lost 2 in a scrap with Ecuador in 1941 losing 2 in action one to AA and the other blew up while trying to dislodge a hung up bomb and 6 were sold to the Thais but were on board ship in Hawaii when the Japanese invaded Thailand and at that time were seized by the US and assigned to advance fighter training as the P-64


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 9, 2006)

right, ta very much


----------



## GregP (Mar 30, 2006)

When I lived in Phoenix, Arizona, U.S.A., there was a guy at Deer Valley airport who converted one or more T-6 aircraft into the P-64 version. It involved turning it into a single-seater using turtledeck, changing the engine to an R-1340, add guns (fake for a civilian plane), clipping the wings a bit, and strengthening the airframe in specific places to cope with the extra power and speed. It would cruise at 250 mph, right with the Mustangs.

Real P-64s were rare. Some had the straight-line tail and some had the curved tails. The main distinuishing features are the R-3-1340, 3-bladed props, single seat, clipped-wing.


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Mar 31, 2006)

I send some pictures P-64.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi !!!
I think the first BlackWolf3945's pic is a shot of the same bird that Jarda Rankl has sent as a last


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, I know, but is it different view. Very nice kite.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2006)

You are right. Very nice and intersting


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 3, 2006)

And some colour profiles.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2006)

To se mi velmi libi


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 3, 2006)

Pěkné mašinky, že? (Beautiful kites?)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2006)

Ano samožejmě (of course)


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 5, 2006)

I send still one colour profile.


----------



## savage (Jul 17, 2006)

North American P-64
P-64 was modified AT-6 for one seat fighter as well as CAC Boomerang
This snap was taken somewere in Frace


----------



## savage (Jul 17, 2006)

NORTH AMERICAN P-64
P-64 WA MODIFIED NA AT-6 FOR FIGHTER ROLE.-AS WELL AS CAC BOOMERANG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

About 7 months too late, buddy!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2006)

that's just about all he's done since posting on the site...........


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

I was fooled until I saw the posts, then i noticed the spot where the wing attaches to the fuselage. That gave it away. the shape is unique to the Texan.


----------



## Simba (Aug 4, 2006)

Late to the discussion, I think it's a T-6 modified to represent a Aeronavale Bearcat of Dien Bien Phu vintage.

But whatta I know?

Simba.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> About 7 months too late, buddy!


This was said in July it is now August...


----------

